# Fires in W-s-M



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2008)

Right, first we had the Pier going up in smoke.

Then, last week, the Bowling Alley "caught fire"

Fire number 2

This week, a bar goes up

No 3

Could they be . . . perchance . . . linked?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2008)

Weston is a rough spot. From looking at the BBC Somerset news mind, Yeovil seems proportionately rougher.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2008)

Gangsta life.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2008)

M4 / M5 is one of the UK's main drug and whatever arteries. Blood.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2008)

They're moving people now, they can't get the harvest in 'cos of the rain.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2008)

There's two Polish shops in Bridgwater now. I was shocked cos we only got an Indian takeaway down our way a couple of years ago.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 1, 2008)

After dinner dares started safely with cabbage and spouts eating, drinking pickled Egg vinegar etc, but eventually got out of hand


"I dare you to go on the pier" she said "and do something funny. . ."


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 2, 2008)

weston is a shithole. An utter utter shithole.

Not sure why they would be linked though.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> weston is a shithole. An utter utter shithole.
> 
> Not sure why they would be linked though.



I think your dog wants a walk adge.


----------

